# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ضَـاعَ الـعِـلْـمُ بَـيْـنَ أَفْـخَـاذِ الـنِّـسـاءِ !!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*ضَـاعَ الـعِـلْـمُ بَـيْـنَ أَفْـخَـاذِ الـنِّـسـاءِ !!**وَهَـذَا الـكـلامُ أيُّـهـا الأفـاضـلُ لـيـسَ مِـن مَـقُـولِـي وإنَّـمـا هـو مِـنْ مَـنْـقـولِـي , فـهـذهِ كـلِـمـةٌ ذَائـعـةٌ شـائـعـةٌ مـنـسـوبـةٌ إلـى بـشـرِ بـنِ الـحـارِثِ الـحـافـي - رحـمـه الـلـهُ - قَـالَ : ضَـاعَ الـعِـلْـمُ بَـيْـنَ أَفْـخَـاذِ الـنِّـسـاءِ !! (1)*
*وَيُـرْوَى : ذُبِـحَ الـعِـلْـمُ بـيـن أفـخـاذِ الـنِّـسَـاءِ (2)*
*وَالـمَـعْـنـى أنَّ كـثـيـرًا مِـنْ طَـلَـبَـةِ الـعِـلْـمِ وَقَـفَ بِـهِـم الـزَّواجُ وَمَـا يَـتَّـصِـلُ بِـهِ مِـنْ مُـتَـعِـهِ أو مَـسْـئـولِـيَّ  ـاتِـهِ وَمَـشَـاغِـلِـ  هِ بـالـزَّوْجَـةِ وَالأولادِ عـنِ مُـتَـابَـعَـةِ الـعـلـمِ والإتـقـانِ والـنُّـبـوغِ فـيـهِ , فَـضَـمَـرَ الـعِـلْـمُ لَـدَيْـهِـم وبَـهَـتَ في نُـفُـوسِـهِـم (3)*
*وذكـر الـسَّـخـاوي في " الـضَّـوءِ الـلامـع " (4/18) في تـرجـمـةِ عُـبـادَةَ بـنِ عـلـيِّ بـنِ صـالـحٍ الـزَّرزَاريِّ : ... وَيَـقُـولُ مُـشـيـرًا لِـشـدَّةِ أَعْـبَـاءِ الـتَّـزويـجِ عـلـى سَـبـيـلِ الـمُـمَـاجَـنَ  ـةِ : لَـو كـانَـتِ الـشَّـرِكَـةُ تَـصِـحُّ في الـزَّوْجَـاتِ لَـشَـارَكْـتُ في جُـزْءٍ مِـن أربـعـةٍ وَعـشـريـنَ جـزءًا !!*
*قـال الـسـخـاويُّ : وهـو مـسـبـوقٌ بـنَـحـوِهِ مـنَ الأوزاعـيِّ فـإنَّـهُ قـالَ لِـصـديـقٍ لَـهُ : إن اسـتـطـعـتَ أنْ تـكـتـفـيَ في هـذا الـزمـانِ بـنـصـفِ امـرأةٍ فـافـعـل !! ... إلـخ .*
*وذكـر الـخـطـيـب الـبـغـداديُّ في " تـاريـخِـهِ " (11/341 بـشَّـار ) وابـنُ الـجـوزيِّ في " الـمـنـتـظَـمِ " (6/287) والـذهـبـيُّ في " الـسِّـيَـرِ " (15/66) وفي " الـتـذكـرة " (3/28) وفي " الـعِـبَـر " (2/202) وابـنُ كـثـيـرٍ في " تـاريـخِـه " (11/211) في تـرجـمـةِ أبـي بـكـرٍ عـبـدِ الـلـهِ بـنِ مـحـمـدِ بـنِ زيـادٍ الـنَّـيـسـابـو  ريِّ = عـن يـوسـفَ بـنِ عـمـرَ بـنِ مـسـروقٍ قـالَ : سـمـعـتُ أبـا بـكـرٍ الـنـيـسـابـوري  َّ يـقـولُ : تـعـرفُ مَـنْ أقـامَ أربـعـيـنَ سـنـةً لـم يَـنَـمِ الـلـيـلَ , ويَـتَـقَـوَّتُ كُـلَّ يـومٍ بِـخَـمْـسِ حَـبَّـاتٍ , ويُـصَـلِّـي صـلاةَ الـغَـدَاةِ عـلـى طَـهـارَةِ الـعِـشَـاءِ الآخِـرَةِ ؟! ثُـمَّ قَـالَ : أنـا هـو , وهـذا كُـلُّـهُ قَـبْـلَ أنْ أعـرِفَ أُمَّ عـبـدِ الـرَّحْـمَـنِ , إيـش أقـولُ لِـمَـنْ زَوَّجَـنـي ؟! ثُـمَّ قـالَ : مـا أرادَ إلَّا الـخَـيْـرَ !!*
*وَلـيـسَ الـمـقـصـودُ مـن هـذِهِ الأخْـبـارِ ونَـظَـائِـرِهَ  ـا الـتـزهـيـدَ في الـزَّواجِ لـطُـلَّابِ الـعِـلْـمِ , أو إظـهـارَ الـمُـنَـاقَـضَ  ـةِ والـمُـعـارَضَـ  ةِ بـيـنَ الـزَّواجِ وبـيـنَ الـجِـدِّ في طَـلَـبِ عـلـومِ الـشَّـريـعـةِ والـنُّـبـوغِ فـيـهـا , فـإنَّ هـذا قـولٌ عـاطِـلٌ وافـتِـعـالٌ بـاطِـلٌ (4) فـإنَّ الـنِّـكَـاحَ مـن سـنَـنِ الـمُـرْسَـلِـي  ـن , وقـد لا يـسـتـقـيـمُ حـالُ طـالـبِ الـعِـلْـمِ ولا يـصـفـو ذِهـنُـهُ وتـهـدَأ نَـفْـسـهُ إلَّا بـعـد الـزَّواجِ خـصـوصـًا في أزمـانِـنـا ومـثـلِ أحـوالِـنَـا , ولـم تـقـعِ الـعُـزوبَـةُ في أعـيـانِ الـعُـلَـمَـاءِ إلَّا عـلـى سـبـيـلِ الـقِـلـةِ والـنُّـدرةِ .*
*ولـكـنَ الـمـقـصـودَ هـنـا هـو شَـحـذُ الـهِـمَـمِ الأَصـيـلـةِ وَحَـثُّ الـنُّـفـوسِ الـكَـريـمَـةِ عـلـى طَـلَـبِ عـلـومِ الـشَّـريـعـةِ والـجِـدُّ في تـحـصـيـلِـهـا والـتـضـحـيـةُ بـبـعـضِ الـمـتـعـةِ والـشَّـهـوةِ الـحـلالِ في سـبـيـلِـهـا , وبـذْلُ الـمُـهـجَـةِ مـن أجـلِ ذَلِـكَ .*
*قـالَ أبـو غـدَّةَ - رحـمـه الـلـهُ - في مـقـدِّمـةِ " الـعُـلَـمـاءِ الـعُـزَّابِ " ( ص/6) : وأرَدْتُ مِـنْ جَـمـعِ هـذِهِ الـصَّـفـحـاتِ وكِـتَـابَـةِ هـذِهِ الـكَـلِـمَـاتِ = أنْ يُـدْرِكَ شَـبَـابُـنَـا غَـلاءَ الـعِـلْـمِ عِـنْـدَ الآبَـاءِ والأجْـدَادِ , وشـدَّةَ تـعـلُّـقِـهـم بـه وفـنـائـهـم فـيـه - أيْ : تـفـانـيـهِـم في جـمـعـه وتـحـصـيـلِـهِ - , وعـظـيـمَ إيـثـارِهِـم لـه عـلـى مـا سـواهُ مِـنْ أُنْـسِ الـحـيـاةِ وتـلـبـيـةِ الاحـتـيـاجِ الـفِـطْـريِّ = فـيـعـرفـوا لـهـم فـضـلَـهـم , ويُـقَـدِّرُوا لـهـم قـدرَهُـم , ويـتـبـيَّـوا قـيـمـةَ الـعـلـمِ عـنـدَ أسـلافِـهِـم الـمـتـقـدِّمـي  ـن فَـتَـتَـبَـارى فـيـهِ هـمـمُـهُـم , وتـتـنـافَـسُ في تـحـصـيـلِـهِ عـزائـمُـهُـم , فـيُـعـيـدُ الأحـفـادُ أمـجـادَ الأجـدادِ , ويـكـونُ مـن ذلـكَ الـخَـيْـرُ الـكـثـيـرُ لـلإنـسـانـيـةِ والـنَّـاسِ جـمـيـعًـا . اهـ*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــ*
*(1) " الـمـصـنـوع في مـعـرفـة الـحـديـث الـمـوضـوع " (120)*
*(2) " كـشـف الـخـفـاء " (1/476)*
*(3) انـظـر " الـعـلـمـاء الـعـزَّاب " لأبـي غـدَّةَ (ص/14)*
*(4) انـظـر مـقـدمـة " الـعُـزَّاب " لـبـكـرِ أبـي زيـدٍ " الـعـلـمـاء الـعـزَّاب " لأبـي غـدَّةَ.

كتبه: طارق عبد الرازق.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (3/56) :

هناك طالب علم شرعي يريد أن يتزوج ، ولكنه يخشى إن تزوج أن يتعطل وينشغل عن طلب العلم ، فما نصيحتكم له ؟ 
فكان جواب الشيخ رحمه الله :
" الزواج لا يَعُوقُ عن طلب العلم ، بل ربما يعين على طلب العلم ، قد يوفق الإنسان لامرأة تقرأ وتكتب وتساعده ، فإن لم تكن ، فأقل ما يكون أن تذهب عنه الوساوس والتفكير في الزواج ، فالزواج يعين على طلب العلم ، لأنه يهيء للإنسان الجو المناسب لطلب العلم ، من حيث الهدوء والراحة ، وكذلك فإن الزوجة توفر على زوجها كثيرا من الوقت الذي كان يضيع منه في قضاء حاجاته في البيت ، فنصيحتي لهذا الشاب أن يقدم على الزواج ، فإن فيه خيرا كثيرا ، وامتثالا لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، واتباعا لسنته وسنة إخوانه المرسلين ".


ويقول الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله "فتاوى علماء البلد الحرام" (277) : 

" نصيحتي لجميع الشباب والفتيات البدار بالزواج والمسارعة إليه إذا تيسرت أسبابه ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم ، فإنه له وِجاء ) ولما في ذلك من المصالح الكثيرة التي نبه عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، من غض البصر وحفظ الفرج وتكثير الأمة والسلامة من فساد كبير وعواقب وخيمة " .


منقول*

----------


## ابومحمدبشير

السلام عليكم أخي طارق...
لقد قرأت مادبجه يراعك وما سقته من افكار وما طرحته من  موازنة بين العزوف عن الزواج والاقبال على العلم وماكان عليه بعض العلماء وهو لايقاس وبين الاقبال على الزواج وتقبل تبعاته وبذلك يستقيم المزاج النفسي ...ويسلك طريق العلم مع اخطار الانقطاع بكثر الشواغل ...وأحسبه جهاد ان استمر في طلبه للعلم ...والله الموفق لكل خير وللكلاف بقية
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## نورالدين عبدالسلام قرفالي

الزواج من العمل بالعلم و ما فائدة العلم اذا لم يعمل به.

----------


## أبو عُمر

*في هذا الزمان الزواج مُهم جداً لطالب العلم فقد كثُرت الفتن ، فبالزواج يُغلق باباً كبيراً من الفتن 
نسأل الله العزة والعافية والعفاف والغني  *

----------


## عبدالعزيز السميطي

اعتقد العنوان صح لان بايامهم كان ملك اليمين متوفر ، واللاتي يقمن بخدمتهم ورعاية امورهم بالبيت ، ولو كان العلم سيضيع فيهم ، لضاع بين افخاذ ملك اليمين آنذاك أيضاً
الا ان الفارق هالايام هو عدم التفرغ للعلم الشرعي وقلة حب الابوين لاطفالهم ورعايتهم على الدين بالتمام لانشغالهم ، فيكبرون متعطشين للحب والشوق في هيامه حينما يجدونه
كما واصحاب السوء كُثر من اهل الاهواء في هذا الزمان ، والصاحب ساحب حتى ولو بالشيء البسيط للمصاحب المعتدل والمتعقل فيهم ، وبحكم اختلاط وتنوع اطباعهم بطبيعة الحال

----------


## خطاب العادل

لو قلت ضاع الجهاد لكان افضل
لان الجهاد فرض عين حين نزول الاعداء
ولكن  ...

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أما الجهاد فله ضوابطه  وهو خارج عن الموضوع 

أما العنوان فما استسغته لشدته ومعنا حرائر غافلات فلو كان العنوان  من أسباب ضياع العلم أو ما يختاره أبو عاصم فليس مثله يعجز عن الاتيان باسم لموضوعه  وهي كلمة ما ينبغي أن تكون عنوان موضوع 
هذا رأيي أعرضه ولا أفرضه إنما أردت التعبير عما ساءني من العنوان  خاصة في المجالس العلمية  
وأخبركم لطيفة  أعلم أن هناك من إخواننا  من تقول له زوجته   أن هناك من النساء  من لا تعلم من أين  تنجب المرأة  - بل منهن من تقول (إذا كانت المرأة تنجب فلم تتزوج )هذا لشدة الغفلة عن أمور الرجال  -نسأل الله أن يحفظ نساء المسلمين ويديم عليهم الستر والعفاف والحياء 

فالعنوان  لا يليق من وجهة نظري
والسلام

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن الغرس: وفي معناه قال بعضهم:
اعص النساء فتلك السنة الحسنة ... فليس يفلح من أعطى النساء رسنه
يبعدنه عن كثير من فضائله ... ولو غدا طالبًا للعلم ألف سنة (1)

وفي المجموع في ترجمة العلامة حماد الأنصاري لابنه عبد الأول قال :
سمعته أكثر من مرة يقول لبعض الشباب المتزوجين إذا رأى من أحدهم قلة الحرص على الطلب يقول لهم: قال السلف: "ضاع العلم بين أفخاذ النساء".

وقد قال وليد بن راشد السعيدان في المقول من ما ليس بمنقول ـ عناية سالم بن ناصر القريني ـ : هو بهذا اللفظ لا أصل له في المرفوع ولا في الموقوف على الصحابة وإنما هو بمعناه عن بشر الحافي فإنه قال : لا يفلح من ألف أفخاذ النساء . وكلامه رحمه اللهلا يؤخذ من تشريع عام ولا خاص ، بل الشريعة حثت على التزويج والتعدد فيه وتركت كثرة الوطء بين الزوجين من عدمه راجع إلى الحاجة والمتعة وهذا شيء أحله الله تعالى إلا أنه لا ينبغي أن يكون مشغلاً للإنسان عن ما يجب عليه ويستحب له من تعلم العلم الشرعي والدعوة إليه ، وعلى كل فلا يصح من ذلك شيء عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله أعلم .
__________

(1) انظر : المقاصد الحسنة للسخاوي ، وكشف الخفاء للعجلوني .
(2) المجموع في ترجمة العلامة المحدث الشيخ حماد بن محمد الأنصاري رحمه الله ، لعبد الأول بن حماد الأنصاري 2 / 583.

----------

